# Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?



## MBGaming27 (2. August 2014)

*Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Hey liebe Community ,
Ich wollte mir einen neuen Gaming PC zulegen aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das meinen Eltern sagen soll. Der PC kostet ca. 1400€ mit Bildschirm und wird von mir bezahlt. Ich werde den PC auch selbst zusammen bauen. 


Wie Sage ich das am besten meinen Eltern ohne das die von preis erschlagen werden?

MfG. MBGaming27


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Wo ist das Problem?
Ist doch dein Geld. Ergo kannst du damit machen was du willst.
Wie alt bist du denn?


----------



## bobche (2. August 2014)

A) sagen dass er weniger gekostet hat
B) argumentieren, dass dieser pc dann nicht in 1 jahr aufgerüstet werden muss.


----------



## Guru4GPU (2. August 2014)

bobche schrieb:


> A) sagen dass er weniger gekostet hat
> B) argumentieren, dass dieser pc dann nicht in 1 jahr aufgerüstet werden muss.



Das wär auch ne Möglichkeit 
AUßER deine Eltern verstehen was von Hardware und Co. Grüße


----------



## Buxxdehude (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Sag ihnen, du lernst mit GTA und Co schon einmal Auto fahren. Somit brauchst du dann später in der Fahrschule nicht mehr so viele Stunden zu nehmen und das kommt dann günstiger.

Oder das gleiche mit Shootern - du übst schon mal zielen. Damit du dich in der Bundeswehr bewähren kannst .


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. August 2014)

Lernen ist kein schlechtes Argument. Ich habe z.B vieles durchs zocken gelernt. Gott sei Dank hab ich CKII gespielt und ne 1 im Geschichte kasiert . Oder Rome TW gezockt - wußte wo Sizilien liegt - 1 im Geo.


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Oder Rome TW gezockt - wußte wo Sizilien liegt -


 
 Das ist Allgemeinbildung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Zack gerade heraus, nur die Frage wäre ob die Summe dafür nötig wäre. Vielleicht mal posten was da so vorschwebt
 [QUOTE- wußte wo Sizilien liegt - 1 im Geo][/QUOTE]
 Langweilig, ich weiß wo Cecilie liegt


----------



## FTTH (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Abseits des Themas: Welche Teile genau soll der Rechner haben?


----------



## Xtreme RS (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Ich hatte generell gute Noten, deshalb war das letzte Schulzeugnis immer das beste Argument! Man muss sich ja eine Belohnung für seine harte Arbeit gönnen...andernfalls hilft monatelanges nerven und diskutieren...


----------



## Iconoclast (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Wie alt bist du denn? Mit deinem Geld solltest du doch machen dürfen was du willst. Ich habe meine Eltern früher nie gefragt, wenn ich was haben wollte, dann habe ich mir das gekauft. Egal ob 50€, 500€ oder 1500€.


----------



## phila_delphia (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Nun mein Ansatz wäre wohl auch die lange Halbwertszeit einer Gaming Maschine. Meine Sekretärin hat sich so nen günstigen Rechner geholt und es dann breut, weil nicht mal Moorhuhn flüssig auf der Kiste lief.

 Am Ende hat sie sich dann - auch Dank der Hilfe der Forenmember - nen anständigen PC zusammenbauen lassen.

 Also Top Argument: Wer billig kauft, kauf doppelt 

 Viel Erfolg.

 Gruß

 phila

 P.S.: Ich denke gerade daran, dass meine Kinder mit PC Wünschen bei mir offene Türen einrennen werden. Aber wahrscheinlich wollen die dann lieber "Sneaker" oder abartig teure und gruselig schlechte "Markenklamotten" (kotz!)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. August 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du denn? Mit deinem Geld solltest du doch machen dürfen was du willst. Ich habe meine Eltern früher nie gefragt, wenn ich was haben wollte, dann habe ich mir das gekauft. Egal ob 50€, 500€ oder 1500€.



Taschengeld Paragraphen!
Kannst auch nicht als beschränkt Geschäftsfähige Person wie du lustig bist alles in beliebiger Höhe einkaufen.

Völlig egal ob das nu dein Geld ist oder nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Hatte noch eine Zusammenstellung auf Geizhals gespeichert, 
~1200 € mit Bildschirm

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G)
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)
1 x AOC i2369Vm, 23"
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

vielleicht reißen die 200 € weniger ja noch was^^


----------



## MBGaming27 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Bei der Konfi sind es die 200 Euro beim Monitor... Den Käufe ich mit wahrscheinlich später dann von ich bei knapp 1100 und ich wollte mit folgendes holen:
http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-446554


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Für mich (bin 16) steht jetzt auch bald nen neuer Pc an. Bei mir haben geholfen das ich gute Noten habe, nicht übermäßig zocke(glauben meine Eltern zumindest ) und das ich mir das Geld jetzt 4 Wochen lang selbst erarbeitet habe. Zudem haben meine Eltern am eigenen Leib erfahren wie ******* mein Laptop ist


----------



## Verminaard (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Vernuenftig mit deinen Eltern darueber reden und auf jeden Fall keine Luegen.
Auch wenn man glaubt das Eltern keine Ahnung haben und man schlauer ist. Dem ist nicht so.
Sowas kommt immer raus.


Manche Eltern haben absolut null Verstaendniss, wie man viel Geld fuer Computer ausgeben kann, weil sie sich nie mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt haben.
Vielleicht hilft ein Argument, das du den Rechner nicht nur fuers Daddeln nutzen kannst und willst sondern auch fuer deine Weiterbildungen und Ausbildungen (Schule, Studium, Ausbildung, Praktikum, Whatever)


----------



## FTTH (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Als SSD die MX100 256 GB. Als CPU-Kühler den Himalaya 2.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



MBGaming27 schrieb:


> Bei der Konfi sind es die 200 Euro beim Monitor... Den Käufe ich mit wahrscheinlich später dann von ich bei knapp 1100 und ich wollte mit folgendes holen:
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Passt ja soweit.
Einfach mal deinen Eltern sagen dass du gerne einen neuen Rechner willst und dir schon passende Teile ausgesucht hast.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. August 2014)

Kannst den Eltern ja sagen dass das ne sinnvollere Investition ist als wenn du wie viele Altersgenossen das Geld mit Party und Saufen aus dem Fenster wirfst...


----------



## Leob12 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



MBGaming27 schrieb:


> Bei der Konfi sind es die 200 Euro beim Monitor... Den Käufe ich mit wahrscheinlich später dann von ich bei knapp 1100 und ich wollte mit folgendes holen:
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Passt eigentlich, allerdings würde ich ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen. 

Aber wenns dir gefällt.


Ach ja, noch ein Argument: 
Englische Spiele zu spielen verbessert deine eigenen Englischkenntnisse.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Du kannst noch anfügen dass der Rechner zwar Geld kostet aber Mädchen kosten auch Geld und sind zickiger. 

Und ja. Ich weiß. Mädchen haben auch Vorzüge.


----------



## MBGaming27 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Wer sagt da es kein Mädchen gibt?


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Dann würdest du das Geld in das Mädchen investieren denn die gibt dir was, was kein Rechner der Welt kann.


----------



## fear.de (2. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann würdest du das Geld in das Mädchen investieren denn die gibt dir was, was kein Rechner der Welt kann.



Und was? Es gibt auch noch andere Seiten wie you......tube


----------



## Leob12 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



fear.de schrieb:


> Und was? Es gibt auch noch andere Seiten wie you......tube


 
Essen kochen, das kann meines Wissen noch kein PC


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Also wenn du das wirklich miteinander vergleichbar findest, dann machst du was falsch bei den Mädels.


----------



## fear.de (2. August 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also wenn du das wirklich miteinander vergleichbar findest, dann machst du was falsch bei den Mädels.



Und wenn du das wirklich ernst meinst, machst du allgemein was falsch 

Nichts für ungut


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst noch anfügen dass der Rechner zwar Geld kostet aber Mädchen kosten auch Geld und sind zickiger.   Und ja. Ich weiß. Mädchen haben auch Vorzüge.



Oh ja teuer sind die und sehr nervig. Keine ist gut genug im Bett als das der Nervfaktor gut gemacht wird.


----------



## Holdie (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Auf jedenfall sollte man sich auf die Frage vorbereiten, warum der alte Rechner nicht mehr reicht, und am besten am alten Objekt veranschaulichen.

Die Frage wird bestimmt kommen, bei dem Preis.


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2014)

So sieht's aus."Der läuft doch noch" kommt da gern mal, oder "was macht der neue jetzt so anders?", oder "geht das nicht auch günstiger?".
Du könntest ihnen dann erzählen, dass die neuen Teile effizienter arbeiten und im idle, fast nichts verbrauchen. Zudem wäre er leiser, was auch das Lernen daran angenehmer gestaltet.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



fear.de schrieb:


> Und was? Es gibt auch noch andere Seiten wie you......tube


 
Die Seite habe ich verbannt seitdem die Canvas Fingerprinting nutzen 



orca113 schrieb:


> Oh ja teuer sind die und sehr nervig. Keine ist gut genug im Bett als das der Nervfaktor gut gemacht wird.


 
Oh so würde ich das nicht sagen, wenn wir aber davon ausgehen dass der TE 14 ist dann ist da wohl was wahres dran.
In dem Alter sind sie unerträglich, jedenfalls fast alle 

Ich kann nicht genau einschätzen wie alt du bist, jedenfalls würde ich ihnen sagen dass du lieber an deinem Rechner rumschraubst anstatt dich in der Disco zu besaufen.


----------



## Dash199t (2. August 2014)

Ich denke die besten Argumente holt man mit guten Noten, allgemein der Behauptung, das man den PC für die Schule brauch (War in der 12. wirklich gut einen guten PC zu haben!), dann das es besser ist, das Geld für Sowas auszugeben, als für Drogen, Alkohol, usw. und das man dadurch lernt, in einem Punkt durch den Zusammenbau lernt man was von Elektrotechnik, und beim Spielen allgemein Fremdsprachen. Und ich würde erwähnen, das man damit auch spielt, nicht nur lernt! Lügen ist ganz schlecht in dem Zusammenhang! 

Waren/Wären meine Argumente

____
DasH

PS: Mit 16 darf man ausgeben was man will, außer es ist über 10k teuer mein ich..


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. August 2014)

Dash199t schrieb:


> PS: Mit 16 darf man ausgeben was man will, außer es ist über 10k teuer mein ich..



Du bist wenn du noch nicht volljährig bist bloß beschränkt Geschäftsfähig! Völlig egal ob du nu 16, 17 oder in nem Monat 18 wirst!

Heißt hier zählt der Taschengeld Paragraph! Und da liegt es dann im Ermessen des Verkäufers. Und bei 1500 Euro kann das schonmal schwierig werden. Selbst wenn er es einfach so machen würde, können die Eltern beim Verkäufer die Ware wieder zurück geben und das Geld zurück verlangen!

Heißt im Klartext, er benötigt die Erlaubnis des gesetzlichen Vertreters. Und da gibt es keine festgelegte Summe. Kann auch schon bei meinetwegen 200 € sein!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taschengeldparagraph


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



Dash199t schrieb:


> dann das es besser ist, das Geld für Sowas auszugeben, als für Drogen, Alkohol, usw. und das man dadurch lernt



Also das finde ich jetzt schon sehr scheinheilig, Drogen und Alkohol getrennt zu erwähnen.
Man lernt möglicherweise den ein oder anderen englischen Ausdruck, aber Fremdsprachen lernt niemand wenn er zockt. 
Sagst dem TE er soll nicht lügen und meinst dann er solle den Eltern erzählen er erlernt Fremdsprachen durch das Spielen 
Abgesehen davon kann man auch Drogen nehmen und große akademische Erfolge feiern.

Nichtsdestotrotz schätze ich den TE eher um die 14, wenn nicht jünger, ein da die meisten Eltern sonst wohl nicht so reagieren würden wenn der Sohn einen PC haben will.
Tipps kann man da denke ich keine geben da es sehr individuell ist wie man dort am besten ansetzt.


----------



## Dash199t (2. August 2014)

Ah, Oke, ich war mir nicht sicher, aber es interessiert ansich eh die meisten Verkäufer nicht, und wenn, dann geht man halt zum nächsten 

Die meisten Leute trennen Drogen von Alkohol (Schwachsinnig, das ist mir bewusst), da die Eltern wahrscheinlich welchen trinken kommt es nicht so gut, wenn man beides zusammen erwähnt  
Klar, man kann akademische Erfolge feiern, aber Eltern wollen nichts von Drogen wissen (die die ich kenne jedenfalls!)

Man lernt schon relativ viel englisch, wenn man Sowas wie Stanley Parabel spielt, aber ist ja auch egal, man lernt trotzdem irgendwas, sei es ein Wort oder gleich die Sprache


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. August 2014)

Dash199t schrieb:


> Ah, Oke, ich war mir nicht sicher, aber es interessiert ansich eh die meisten Verkäufer nicht, und wenn, dann geht man halt zum nächsten



Naja bei der Summe wird es die schon interessieren. Schließlich gehen die da ein finanzielles Risiko ein.
Von drohenden juristischen Maßnahmen, wenn die Eltern ganz penibel sind, ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Dash199t (2. August 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Naja bei der Summe wird es die schon interessieren. Schließlich gehen die da ein finanzielles Risiko ein.
> Von drohenden juristischen Maßnahmen, wenn die Eltern ganz penibel sind, ganz zu schweigen.



Was kennst du denn für Verkäufer? 
Die meisten wollen Umsätze erbringen, mehr nicht

Außerdem wissen die meisten wahrscheinlich nicht mal was von dem Gesetz.. (Das war eine Spekulation)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. August 2014)

Dash199t schrieb:


> Was kennst du denn für Verkäufer?
> Die meisten wollen Umsätze erbringen, mehr nicht
> 
> Außerdem wissen die meisten wahrscheinlich nicht mal was von dem Gesetz.. (Das war eine Spekulation)



Das ist nu mal so und das weiß jeder der ein Geschäft betreibt. ^^
Wenn die Eltern also sagen, nee is nicht, dann hat er Pech gehabt.


----------



## Dash199t (2. August 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das ist nu mal so und das weiß jeder der ein Geschäft betreibt. ^^
> Wenn die Eltern also sagen, nee is nicht, dann hat er Pech gehabt.



Wo ihr immer einkauft...


Wenn der TE 14 ist, dann würde ich 1400€ Nicht empfehlen, maximal 700€ oder so in die Richtung. Mein Freund hat einen 60/€ Rechner der schafft alles schon ziemlich gut, vielleicht mit sowas anfangen, und dann immer bisschen Updaten.. wäre das vielleicht eine Option @TE?


----------



## dodo741 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Also ich würde sagen: Mama oder Papa je nach dem ihr wisst das ich richtig viel geackert habe und viel Geld gespart habe und das alles hat auch ein Grund und zwar will ich mir ein PC zusammen bauen da der Laptop oder PC mehr als schlimm ist und ich mit dem nichts mehr anfangen nur im Internet surfen bzw grade mal hochfahren kann  

Denn sagst du die Summe und wenn deine Mutter oder Vater Was ?! sagst du vollgene Argumente auf 

Ich werde alle Spiele dich habe oder haben werde auf Englisch Spielen und so erweitere ich mein Englisch oder andren Sprachen zum beispiel französisch
Ich kann mich mehr mit dem Thema Elektronik befassen für mein späters leben und vlt etwas Geld am rande verdienen wenn ich für andre PC´s zusammen baue (IT sachen vlt. auch als Beruf)
Ich werde Spaß haben ihn zusammen zubauen 
Ich werde alles Bezahlen von meinen Geld
Der Strom verbrauch ist garnicht hoch
Und das es mein größter Wunsch ist

Und wenn das alles nicht funktionieren will musst du halt weiter dran Arbeiten bis dein Eltern sagen Halt die Klappe  oder sagen ja von mir aus 

Viel Glück noch

Kein Haftung für Rechtschreibfehler ^^


----------



## FTTH (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



> Wenn der TE 14 ist, dann würde ich 1400€ Nicht empfehlen, maximal 700€ oder so in die Richtung. Mein Freund hat einen 60/€ Rechner der schafft alles schon ziemlich gut, vielleicht mit sowas anfangen, und dann immer bisschen Updaten.. wäre das vielleicht eine Option @TE?


Wieso?


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



dodo741 schrieb:


> Ich werde alle Spiele dich habe oder haben werde auf Englisch Spielen und so erweitere ich mein Englisch oder andren Sprachen zum beispiel französisch


 
Ob das bei GTA 5 so sinnvoll ist?


----------



## Dash199t (2. August 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Wieso?



Damit die Eltern nicht gleich vom Stuhl fallen, und man nicht gleich sein ganzes Geld raushaut, sondern erstmal guckt, was man überhaupt spielt, bzw. wofür man den PC überhaupt braucht, außer im Internet zu surfen. War ja auch nur ein Vorschlag, ist ja letztlich seine Sache


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. August 2014)

Ich würde eher die 1,4k ausgeben aber von nem Shop zusammenbauen lassen  hat meine Eltern überzeugt und ich durfte 1k ausgeben.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



Dash199t schrieb:


> Ah, Oke, ich war mir nicht sicher, aber es interessiert ansich eh die meisten Verkäufer nicht, und wenn, dann geht man halt zum nächsten
> 
> Die meisten Leute trennen Drogen von Alkohol (Schwachsinnig, das ist mir bewusst), da die Eltern wahrscheinlich welchen trinken kommt es nicht so gut, wenn man beides zusammen erwähnt
> Klar, man kann akademische Erfolge feiern, aber Eltern wollen nichts von Drogen wissen (die die ich kenne jedenfalls!)
> ...


 
Moment, du sagst er sollte transparent gegenüber seinen Eltern sein und ihnen dann gewisse Dinge verheimlichen?


----------



## Dash199t (2. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Moment, du sagst er sollte transparent gegenüber seinen Eltern sein und ihnen dann gewisse Dinge verheimlichen?



Transparent? Und was soll er ihnen verheimlichen? Ich habe meines Wissens nichts da drüber gesagt :o

Edit: meinst du bei dem Verheimlichen mit dem Alkohol als Droge? Wenn ja, dann: 

Alkohol ist eine Droge, sehen aber die meisten eher nur ungern ein und man trifft bei Sowas die wunde stelle der Eltern, also ich würde das eher lassen zu erwähnen 
Außerdem verheimlicht man es ja nicht, sondern erwähnt es ja nur nicht ;D


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Nein, du meintest doch, falls er Drogen nehmen sollte dann sollte er den Eltern nichts davon erzählen.
Ich finde es gehört zu einem gesunden Verhältnis wer er es ihnen sagen könnte.


----------



## Dash199t (2. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Nein, du meintest doch, falls er Drogen nehmen sollte dann sollte er den Eltern nichts davon erzählen.
> Ich finde es gehört zu einem gesunden Verhältnis wer er es ihnen sagen könnte.



Das meinte ich nicht! :o 
Ich meinte, das er seinen Eltern sagen soll, das er das Geld nicht (!!!) für Drogen/Alkohol ausgibt, sondern für sein Hobby PC's (Ich hoffe mal, das er keinen Alkohol/Drogen konsumiert!)


----------



## xActionx (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Sag einfach du möchtest außerdem Anfangen ne Programmiersprache zu lernen... Dann schaust du dir paar leichte Sachen bzgl. Programmiersprachen an und erklärst deinen Eltern immer in ganz komplizierten Wörtern was man damit machen kann und wie das alles funktioniert. Irgendwann haben die einfach überhaupt kein Bock mehr dir zu zuhören und du darfst dir das Ding kaufen. 

Ein weiteres Argument, das immer passt sind natürlich gute Noten.

Dann kannst du noch erzählen, dass du Informatik später mal beruflich machen willst und es ja nicht schaden kann wenn du dich schon jz damit auseinandersetzt usw.

So hab ich's auch gemacht, mit dem kleinen und feinen Unterschied dass bei mir alles stimmt.


MFG


----------



## MBGaming27 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



xActionx schrieb:


> Sag einfach du möchtest außerdem Anfangen ne Programmiersprache zu lernen... Dann schaust du dir paar leichte Sachen bzgl. Programmiersprachen an und erklärst deinen Eltern immer in ganz komplizierten Wörtern was man damit machen kann und wie das alles funktioniert. Irgendwann haben die einfach überhaupt kein Bock mehr dir zu zuhören und du darfst dir das Ding kaufen.
> 
> Ein weiteres Argument, das immer passt sind natürlich gute Noten.
> 
> ...



das ist keine Unterschied  das ist eine Gemeinsamkeit


----------



## MBGaming27 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Ich habe da noch eine Frage! wenn ich es Schaffen würde den PC so an grob 1000€ zu bringen dann wäre das perfekt, was wäre wenn ich mir die SSD und den CPU Lüfter ist später hole ? Also so zu Weihnachten oder sowas? Ich meine beim Xeon boxed ist ja ein Lüfter dabei, der ist halt nicht das beste aber tut erstmal seinen zweck und SSD ist ja nicht zwingend... Aber mit dem Betriebssystem, kann ich das irgendwann irgendwie einfach "rüberschieben" ?


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. August 2014)

MBGaming27 schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch eine Frage! wenn ich es Schaffen würde den PC so an grob 1000€ zu bringen dann wäre das perfekt, was wäre wenn ich mir die SSD und den CPU Lüfter ist später hole ? Also so zu Weihnachten oder sowas? Ich meine beim Xeon boxed ist ja ein Lüfter dabei, der ist halt nicht das beste aber tut erstmal seinen zweck und SSD ist ja nicht zwingend... Aber mit dem Betriebssystem, kann ich das irgendwann irgendwie einfach "rüberschieben" ?



Ja kann man zb mit acronis true image.


----------



## Kinguin (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Also bei meinem ,eigenen 1.Pc wollte ich auch nach dem sparen,einen für 1000 € kaufen - bin extra arbeiten gegangen paar Monate 
Ich glaube ich war da 15 oder so,ist gut 4-5 Jahre her
Aufjedenfall war es mein Geld,aber wie Eltern nun mal so sind,heisst es spare und lege für die wichtigen Dinge bereit (Schulbücher usw )
Naja gute Noten und das runterdrücken auf ca 600€ oder so haben mir dann geholfen sie zu überreden 
Sowie die Äußerung meines Berufswunsch das ich später,was in der Richtung machen wollen  (Elektrotechnik,Mikrotechnik usw)

Anscheinend hast du es aber schon geschafft 
Viel spass mit der neuen Kiste


----------



## TobiMoesi (2. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Ich hab mir meinen ersten mit 13 gekauft (knapp über 1000) und den vor einer Woche an meinen vater verkauft und mir einen neuen gegönnt (bin jetzt 16), der hat jetz knappe 1200  + maus und Tastatur (170)
Wenn dein Vater Computeraffin ist, macht es das ganze einfacher. hast du gute noten? immer bringen
ansonsten: verbrauch immer erwähnen, viell. hast du das Geld sogar erarbeitet, erwähnen dass das für dich eine art Belohnung für deine arbeit ist 
viel glück


----------



## orca113 (3. August 2014)

> Ich kann nicht genau einschätzen wie alt du bist, jedenfalls würde ich ihnen sagen dass du lieber an deinem Rechner rumschraubst anstatt dich in der Disco zu besaufen



Zu alt für Teenies 

Ja also mein Argument wäre ähnlich.

Auch gut wäre das du den Rechner unter anderem willst um durch den Umgang etwas über Hard und Software lernen willst und dich das für deine späteren Berufswünsche weiter bringt.


----------



## taks (3. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Vielleicht wäre noch eine Idee drei PC-Konfigurationen vorzulegen.
Teuer - Mittel - Günstig.
Teuer schlagen sie sowieso aus, günstig kannst du mit der "Halbwertszeit" ausschliessen -> Es gibt den mittleren.

Aber keine Ahnung ob das funktioniert ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Taschengeld Paragraphen!
> Kannst auch nicht als beschränkt Geschäftsfähige Person wie du lustig bist alles in beliebiger Höhe einkaufen.
> 
> Völlig egal ob das nu dein Geld ist oder nicht.


Den Händler ist das aber meist egal.


----------



## Dash199t (3. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Den Händler ist das aber meist egal.



Eben, mehr Geld = mehr Umsatz ^^


----------



## keinnick (3. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



xActionx schrieb:


> Sag einfach du möchtest außerdem Anfangen ne Programmiersprache zu lernen... Dann schaust du dir paar leichte Sachen bzgl. Programmiersprachen an und erklärst deinen Eltern immer in ganz komplizierten Wörtern was man damit machen kann und wie das alles funktioniert. Irgendwann haben die einfach überhaupt kein Bock mehr dir zu zuhören und du darfst dir das Ding kaufen.



Würde ich nicht empfehlen, wenn er nicht wirklich vor hat eine Programmiersprache zu lernen. Ansonsten steht der Vater ein halbes Jahr später in der Tür und möchte sich mal zeigen lassen, was der Sohnemann bisher so gelernt hat. Solche Sachen gehen meist nach hinten los.


----------



## Kinguin (3. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Vorallem weil Eltern merken doch ,dass ihr Kind praktisch den Pc zum Zocken nutzt 

Das mit der Programmiersprache würde ich weglassen ,abee du könntest schon erwähnen ,dass du erste Erfahrungen bzgl Hardware/Softwaren machen wilst 
Glaub mir das lernt man ganz gut ,und wenn du es mal den Eltern zeigst,Hardware austauschen oder Booten usw ,dann sind beeindruckt ,obwohl es recht simpel war


----------



## Goyoma (3. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Lernen ist kein schlechtes Argument. Ich habe z.B vieles durchs zocken gelernt. Gott sei Dank hab ich CKII gespielt und ne 1 im Geschichte kasiert . Oder Rome TW gezockt - wußte wo Sizilien liegt - 1 im Geo.



So ging es mir auch immer 

Also nicht mit den selben Beispielen aber so ähnlich


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. August 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> So ging es mir auch immer
> 
> Also nicht mit den selben Beispielen aber so ähnlich



Trotzdem sollte er mit offenen karten spielen das der pc zum lernen und zum zocken genutzt wird. Das argument mit dem das er gute noten hat ist gut.

Nur wenn die noten dann schlechter werden ist es nicht gut er muss immer noch gut für die schule lernen das steht fest.

Mfg


----------



## Goyoma (3. August 2014)

Naja mein Kommentar war auch rein auf Speckis Kommentar angestimmt.

Ich habe meinen Eltern das damals auch nicht mit diesem Argument beigebracht. Ich hatte das Glück, dass mein Vater auch gespielt hatte früher und auch mit viel Hingabe an seinem Rechner herumschraubte.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Den Händler ist das aber meist egal.


 
Ihr habt Träume. Dann schickt mal einen 12 jährigen los und lasst ihn etwas im Werte von beispielsweise 1000 € einkaufen.


----------



## loser321 (3. August 2014)

Ich habe mir auch in der Lehre nen 1.2ghz Athlon für 2500.- gegönnt, meine Eltern sind fast vom Stuhl gefallen. 

Als ich meinem Vater sagte das ich auch  statt der 56kb Leitung einen DSL Anschluss zahle, sah es schon besser aus.


----------



## Diweex (3. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



MBGaming27 schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch eine Frage! wenn ich es Schaffen würde den PC so an grob 1000€ zu bringen dann wäre das perfekt, was wäre wenn ich mir die SSD und den CPU Lüfter ist später hole ? Also so zu Weihnachten oder sowas? Ich meine beim Xeon boxed ist ja ein Lüfter dabei, der ist halt nicht das beste aber tut erstmal seinen zweck und SSD ist ja nicht zwingend... Aber mit dem Betriebssystem, kann ich das irgendwann irgendwie einfach "rüberschieben" ?


Das Betriebssystem von einer HDD auf eine SSD überzuspielen ist nicht empfehlenswert, da windows diverse Dienste (de-)aktiviert. 
Der Boxed Kühler sollte reichen bis Winter.

@topic:
Lehne ich mich zu weit aus dem Fenster, wenn ich mal ganz frech frage ob der Thread dafür da ist nur deine Eltern zu überzeugen?


----------



## jkox11 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Frage mich in der Zwischenzeit auch, was der Zweck dieses Freds ist


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Wollt ihr mich jetzt veralbern? Steht doch ganz deutlich im Titel!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Es gibt eben nur einen Weg, es ganz einfach sachlich anzusprechen. Alles andere ist reinster Kappes und die Eltern sind sicherlich nicht auf den Kopf gefallen. Ansprechen, Kompromiss finden falls nötig und fertig ist der Lack


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Ich frage mal so: wollen deine Eltern lieber, dass du etwas anderes mit dem Geld machst? Oder einfacher, warum sollten sie etwas dagegen haben?


----------



## chris-gz (3. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Bist du bereits in einer Ausbildung? Interessierte du dich für einen Job im IT Bereich? Dann fallen mir einige Argumente ein. Und das zusatzargument, dass du keine Konsole brauchst weil du Arbeitsgerät und Spielkonsole in einem hast. Die Tatsache, dass du aktuell bleiben willst um weiteres Wissen zu sammeln und und und. Wie sind deine Noten? Wieviel Zeit verbringt du am PC. Hast du für die Kohle gespart oder gearbeitet oder kommt alles von den Eltern. Bist du bereit auf andere Dinge zu verzichten UND ganz wichtig... Brauchst du aus deiner Sicht wirklich einen 1400€ Rechner?


----------



## MBGaming27 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Nein brauche ich nicht. Aber es ist für mich seid 4 Jahren einer meiner größten Träume bzw. Wünsche. Es ist einfach etwas was meine komplette Situation verändert und ich das Gefühl habe im Lotto gewonnen zu haben. Damals waren 1000€ PCs unerreichbar und das ultimative für mich als it interessierten und ganzer aus Leidenschaft . Es ist mein Hobby und die Schule leidet nicht einmal (2,0 er Schnitt). Und ich hab's Geschäfts sie zu überzeugen! Halte euch natürlich auf dem laufenden was der pc auf die bühne bringt. Danke für eure viele Hilfe!


----------



## FTTH (3. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



> Brauchst du aus deiner Sicht wirklich einen 1400€ Rechner?


 Niemand *BRAUCHT* das. Zum überleben braucht man überhaupt keinen Computer.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Niemand *BRAUCHT* das. Zum überleben braucht man überhaupt keinen Computer.


 
das finden sich sicher viele Menschen, die da eine ganz andere Ansicht haben


----------



## Diweex (4. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wollt ihr mich jetzt veralbern? Steht doch ganz deutlich im Titel!


Nein, keinesfalls. Ich hab auch in keinem Satz behauptet das ich den Thread für sinnlos halte.
Allerdings kommt es mir ein wenig so vor als würde der TE ein wenig sich selbst überzeugen müssen, das hab ich mit der frage gemeint.


MBGaming27 schrieb:


> Nein brauche ich nicht. Aber es ist für mich seid 4 Jahren einer meiner größten Träume bzw. Wünsche. Es ist einfach etwas was meine komplette Situation verändert und ich das Gefühl habe im Lotto gewonnen zu haben. Damals waren 1000€ PCs unerreichbar und das ultimative für mich als it interessierten und ganzer aus Leidenschaft . Es ist mein Hobby und die Schule leidet nicht einmal (2,0 er Schnitt). Und ich hab's Geschäfts sie zu überzeugen! Halte euch natürlich auf dem laufenden was der pc auf die bühne bringt. Danke für eure viele Hilfe!


Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## SilentWarrior_13 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Ich hab erzählt das es wichtig ist weil wir in der Schule jetzt mit Whiteboards arbeiten und mein PC das Proramm zum erstellen von Whiteboard Shows nicht packt...


----------



## chris-gz (4. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Haha na dann hoffe ich dein Dad liest nicht gerade PCGH und eröffnet einen Threat mit der Frage.... Braucht mein Sohn wirklich einen 1400€ Rechner? xD aber ich wünsche dir viel Spass mit deinem Baby .


----------



## shadie (4. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Niemand *BRAUCHT* das. Zum überleben braucht man überhaupt keinen Computer.


 
Also ich *brauche *einen PC.
Ich arbeite jeden Tag auf der Arbeit mit nem Laptop.
Ohne PC keine Arbeit
Ohne Arbeit kein Essen.
Ohne Essen kein Überleben 

Also ICH brauche einen PC 

Wenns nur ums daddeln geht stimme ich dir zu


----------



## FTTH (4. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Auch ohne Arbeit ist Nahrungsaufnahme möglich.


----------



## beren2707 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Wie Eltern vom Gaming PC überzeugen?*

Der Sinn des Threads sollte ja jetzt auch erfüllt sein. Daher und wegen langsam aber sicher allzusehr in Grundsatz/OT-Unterhaltungen abdriftender Gesprächsthemen gibt es mMn eine gute Möglichkeit an dieser Stelle:
Wenn MBGaming27 nichts dagegen hat, werde ich hier den Thread schließen. Bei Wiedereröffnungswünschen wegen noch bestehender Fragen reicht eine PN.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707

/closed


----------

